# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  First time using hgh

## allskill87

I'm planning on running my first HGH cycle aiming for February, what Im wondering is I know I start out at 2IU a day for 4 weeks thn bump up by .5 a day till at desired dosage, so my question is I was planning on doing 6 months would I want to run it longer since it'll take 12 weeks to build up to 6IU's

----------

